# Has anyone been on that site Golf-Health?



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone been on that site Golf-Health.com where it talks about that it's an oasis for frustrated golfers, and they have the relief? Where it improves your skill-level, also to improve your game. Has anyone tried this, and does it help?


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I imagine there are many sites out there dealing with golf and health. At times I wonder where some of these people get their ideas. It is like we need a psychologist just for our golf game when infact golf playing golf will do a much better job then those unknown get rich programs.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

I saw a pendent that they were selling on the Golf channel that is supposd to balance your nerves and was supposed to improve your game because you are not as nervous when you are approaching the tee.

I couldn't believe this when I first saw it but I went to their website and I guess it is for real. Has any one heard of this? I imagine they talk about it at this forum. i just thought of this when you guys were talking about health.


----------



## TaylorMadeGolf (Apr 13, 2006)

SportPok said:


> I saw a pendent that they were selling on the Golf channel that is supposd to balance your nerves and was supposed to improve your game because you are not as nervous when you are approaching the tee.
> 
> I couldn't believe this when I first saw it but I went to their website and I guess it is for real. Has any one heard of this? I imagine they talk about it at this forum. i just thought of this when you guys were talking about health.



SportPok by any chance are you talking about the Q-Link. It looks interesting but I don't have any intentions of buying one because I don't get that nevered up. 

BTW...That looks like a very informative site from the 5 seconds I have looked at it, I will have to check it out more in a little bit. 


Will


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree with you DOMAINerBLOGer, you can spend all the time and money on every "improve your game" scheme around, but nothing will improve your game quicker than actually getting out and playing.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I just like the nature alone. Being outside getting fresh breath, playing the game I love. I think they are right, you just have to get out and play the game.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

Golf should be about having fun, if you are having whilst playing you will be ralaxed and wont need any of these things.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

That is exactly it Darren. Golf should be about getting out and having fun. It sort of seems at times people want to take the fun away by making us sound like we are no good at the game and that it can because we have our hair cut a certain way (example). There should never be a excuse or a reason why you are having fun. Just have fun!


----------



## burfi (Apr 12, 2006)

I have not been to the website, but I guess I should check it out, I will come back with my reviews of the website, soon.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I've been to the site a couple times, but just to browse it. A few friends have tried it, but it hasn't had any real affect on them yet. Thats just them though, be my guest to test it out for yourself and see what becomes of it.


----------



## slapshot (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't think I have been there, actually. Looks kind of....interesting.


----------

